# My neighbor has a 10 acre place for sale near Leeton MO



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

My neighbor recently bought the farm next to his and is selling off the home and ten acres. Lays nice, pond, rural water, electric to house. Pictures and contact info at http://www.homesandland.com/For-Sale/LEETON/591_SE_Ee/24070037.html 

This is 4 miles east of Leeton about 7 from Windsor. Great produce auction just down the road we have lots of Amish green houses in the area. Nice small farming area, close to Truman Lake, Warrensburg ( Central Missouri University), Whiteman AFB and 30 minutes form the state Fair grounds in Sedalia. 

The house is small but well maintained. No building permits/inspections needed to add on. A septic permit would be needed to build a new home that is the only permit needed/required. 

It is on a state "highway" that is it is paved rural road where rush traffic is 5 to 6 cars early in the morning headed to Whiteman they all go by in 5 minutes. The same thing at the end of the work day. The rest of the traffic is 6 to 9 trucks or cars a day. We do not get many Amish buggies on the road as they usually stay closer to Windsor but we have had a few. 

Leeton school is one of the best around though small as class size is usually less than 20 kids per grade.


----------

